# bulk rock salt dealers in Mass



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm looking to see where all you mass guys are buying your bulk rock salt from? I've called around to a bunch of places and have gotten numbers from 84 a ton to 102 a ton.. Let me know who has been working out for you.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I wish i knew, i been trying to find out the same thing.


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

Found a guy in worcester $74/ton for pure salt and i belive $124 treated. He is supposed to be sending me some info i'll keep you posted. Where are you located?


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Im on the south shore near Brockton and the 2 local places around here want $120 ton untreated so ill travel and pick it up myself. Im only looking for 10 ton for now and wait and see how the season starts. I would gladly drive to worcester to save $500. Keep me posted


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

StonewallFarms;1119126 said:


> Found a guy in worcester $74/ton for pure salt and i belive $124 treated. He is supposed to be sending me some info i'll keep you posted. Where are you located?


What kind of treated salt does he have?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

StonewallFarms;1119126 said:


> Found a guy in worcester $74/ton for pure salt and i belive $124 treated. He is supposed to be sending me some info i'll keep you posted. Where are you located?


Is that a picked up or delivered price? Where abouts are you?


----------

